# Phat Noise in mk3?with mk4 single din radio?



## Racer16 (Aug 22, 2002)

Hey guys i decided i will go with the phat noise instead of the ipod setup in my mk3 gti.I have the single din mk4 radio all wired up in my mk3.so the stereo works but im still missing the harness from the cd changer from the trunk.Im wondering if anyone has installed a phat noise into a mk3 with a mk4 radio?I know i need the phat noise of course with and the neccesities.Anyone know where i can source a cd changer cable that runs from the rear all the way to the head unit up front?










_Modified by Racer16 at 7:22 AM 3-12-2006_


----------



## VReihenmotor6 (Dec 12, 2001)

*Re: Phat Noise in mk3?with mk4 single din radio? (Racer16)*

the cd changer harness is gonna be key, thats pretty much all you need....
I'll see what I can do about getting ya one and I'll let ya know


----------



## Racer16 (Aug 22, 2002)

*Re: Phat Noise in mk3?with mk4 single din radio? (VReihenmotor6)*

if you could do that i would greatly appreciate it.Thanks for your help


----------



## LETTERMAN52 (Jul 28, 2003)

*Re: Phat Noise in mk3?with mk4 single din radio? (VReihenmotor6)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2551938


----------

